# Helligkeitsunterschiede Quicktime H264-Export aus Premiere



## janoc (21. März 2008)

Hallo da draussen!

Ich wollte eimal kurz nachfragen, ob mir jemand möglichst DAU-Tauglich erklären kann, wie es zu den Helligkeitsunterschieden kommt, bzw. wie und ob man derer irgendwie habhaft werden kann – siehe angehängtes Bild; oben das „Programmansichts-Fenster“ in Premiere unten die Szene nach dem Export als Quicktime-Video.

Bei den Exporteinstellungen hätte ich keine Einstellungen in dieser Richtung entdeckt; ich gehe über Datei-Exportieren-Adobe Media Encoder und wähle Quicktime / H.264 – Details der Einstellungen dort kann ich ja nachliefern, falls die von Belang sind.
Premiere Pro CS2

Vielen lieben Dank im Voraus!


----------



## chmee (21. März 2008)

Es kann sein, dass in Adobe eine andere Gammakurve benutzt wird als im Quicktime-Player.

Muss erstmal los mit meiner Tochter Spaziergang machen, wenn weitere Fragen sind, los..

mfg chmee


----------



## janoc (21. März 2008)

Hier ist kein Spazierwetter, leider. Meine Kleine hat schon dringenden Austob-Bedarf.

Ich hab noch probiert die Sequenz über Exportieren-Film als avi auszugeben und hab die einmal mit Quicktime und einmal mit Windows Media Player abgespielt -  mit jeweils unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen, wobei der WMPlayer am ehesten dem "Original" entspricht.

Kann ich die von dir erwähnten Kurven irgendwo anpassen/einstellen/angleichen?
Ich finde es schon doof, vor allem wenn ich Farb- & Tonwert-Korrekturen mache und die dann im Export eigentlich den Bach runter gehen ...


----------



## chmee (21. März 2008)

Im Adobeforum ist ein interessanter Text, womöglich auch mit einer Lösung für Dich 
http://www.adobeforums.com/webx/.3c06231d

mfg chmee


----------



## janoc (17. Juni 2008)

Das noch zu dem Thema: http://forums.cgsociety.org/showthread.php?f=10&t=643310
(via Andrew Kramer)


----------

